# Schüchterne Sekretärin bittet zum Diktat! - 16x



## Avenger2010 (13 Mai 2008)

Die dürfte ruhig meinen Bleistift anspitzen! Wie findet Ihr die Maus???


----------



## Tokko (13 Mai 2008)

Büroarbeit hat schon was....

Danke fürs posten.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## 111333555 (13 Mai 2008)

schüchtern

was ist dann eine aufgeschlossene bei dir^^

danke für die Bildchen:thumbup:


----------



## Karrel (16 Dez. 2008)

111333555 schrieb:


> schüchtern
> 
> was ist dann eine aufgeschlossene bei dir^^
> 
> danke für die Bildchen:thumbup:



Das hab ich mir a gerad so gedacht!
Aufgeschlossen sind dann wohl welche die von anfang an nichts mehr an haben und dann nur noch posen!?


----------



## armin (16 Dez. 2008)

ich liebe solche schüchterne Damen


----------



## daelliker (16 Dez. 2008)

da kann mann auch mal die Kleider Ordnung vergessen .... grins


----------



## ragi (17 Dez. 2008)

lecker....


----------



## Buterfly (17 Dez. 2008)

Schüchtern ist die nicht


----------



## wgrw3 (22 Dez. 2008)

Solch eine Sekretärin bräuchte ich auch.


----------



## vflandi (15 Juni 2010)

nice


----------



## raffi1975 (16 Juni 2010)

schön aber schüchtern, zum spitzen alleweil geeignet:thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (16 Juni 2010)

so schüchtern scheint sie gar nicht zu sein


----------



## Tom G. (30 Juli 2010)

Avenger2010 schrieb:


> Die dürfte ruhig meinen Bleistift anspitzen! Wie findet Ihr die Maus???



Leider finde ich sie gar nicht, sonst könnte sie mir gleich die MiPa versüßen ;-)


----------

